# Money is no object, which online print/frames business is best?



## dmunsie (Jan 2, 2013)

So many options, so little time to research. If money is no object, who would you recommend? Thanks for your time.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 2, 2013)

Each company has its strengths and weaknesses. I use several companies for different products.

Sent using PhotoForum


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.metroimaging.co.uk/Home


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, but really looking for a one stop solution. If it helps, I only want to offer larger prints, and only the best frames, etc.

Edit: Thanks Gary! But prefer someone in the USA. So far I have found adoramapix.com, anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Mully (Jan 2, 2013)

For canvas prints ....CG Pro Prints Home  Hands down ...they do a great job and are less than others, I found them to be the best at this


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd go with someone local rather than an online source if you want "only the best frames, etc.".

A local source will usually be able to offer a wider variety of frames and options.

By the way, the best framing materials are museum archive quality, which means they are acid-free when new. Assembly so the mount and mat can be changed as the materials absorb contaminants from the atmosphere is also desirable for 'best' framing practices.
Economy grade materials are usually acidic. pH balanced materials would be the next best grade of materials, with acid-free being top-of-the-line.
http://www.framedestination.com/picture_frame_mounting.html

For quality control purposes when I wanted the 'best', I ordered the various materials - mount, mats, glazing, etc - from a variety of sources and framing parts and did the assembly myself.

Like Christina, when I did order online, I also used a variety of sources depending on what I needed/wanted.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 2, 2013)

MpixPro, Miller's Imaging (same parent company as Mpixpro), Bay Photo, WHCC, Collages.net, BWC Photo Imaging, H&H, I'm sure I'm missing a bunch.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 2, 2013)

dmunsie said:


> So many options, so little time to research. If money is no object, who would you recommend? Thanks for your time.



Why is there so little time to research?  
Whether the cost matters or not, (and granted, it ALWAYS matters to me), I'd want to take the time to research and decide what option is best for ME, since there are so many options, and asking for opinions will only get you what different people like. But what works for me may not work for you at all.

If time is that much of the essence here, then I'd suggest you pick two or three of the places already mentioned and call them; if they say they can do what you need, try them.

I use Miller's Imaging and have been extremely pleased with them; pretty much everything I've ordered has arrived the next day and it has all looked exactly as I expected.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 2, 2013)

LTI Lightside (link) are good, and they do both printing and framing to very high standards. Like others, I would be inclined to get the framing done locally. In that case I would also recommend having your prints made by Lenny Eiger (link) or Tyler Boley (link). For colour, if money is no object, I would suggest high-end inkjet over 'photo' paper (ie light sensitive paper) because of its greater colour gamut and predicted longevity.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 2, 2013)

Mully said:


> For canvas prints ....CG Pro Prints Home  Hands down ...they do a great job and are less than others, I found them to be the best at this



If money is not object for canvases, I would go with Pixel2Canvas. CG Pro Prints is pretty good, but their process in making a canvas is different than P2C, and quality is not quite the same. CG Pro Prints is cheaper though for a canvas.  I LOVE ProDpi for prints and products.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 2, 2013)

Helen B said:


> LTI Lightside (link) are good, and they do both printing and framing to very high standards. Like others, I would be inclined to get the framing done locally. In that case I would also recommend having your prints made by Lenny Eiger (link) or Tyler Boley (link). For colour, if money is no object, I would suggest high-end inkjet over 'photo' paper (ie light sensitive paper) because of its greater colour gamut and predicted longevity.



Damn I wish I made more money some times....


----------



## dmunsie (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the comments! Plenty for food for thought.


----------

